# Hitachi m12vc base removal question



## Jay Gonsalves (Dec 15, 2010)

Good afternoon,
I am new to the forum and have just purchased a Hitachi m12vc router. I have driven myself nuts attempting to remove the base from the motor. The manual says to release the clamping lever, then unscrew the motor from the base until the "pin" is free from the groove then remove the motor from the base. I have done the procedure several times and each time, the motor seems to hang on something and will not come free. What am I doing wrong? This seems really simple so I must have a basic misunderstanding ov what I should be doing!!
Jay


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jay,

Welcome to the forum


----------



## cgreene (Nov 7, 2009)

I have the same router and have experienced the same problem. My router is in a table right now but if I remember correctly the problem is the pin is not lining up quite right with the slot it needs to glide through for the motor to be removed. Two things to try. Once you get the motor lined up try jiggling it as you pull up on the motor. The other way, if I remember correctly is to slowly turn the motor as it gets near the registration point and you can feel the motor slightly move down then up when the pin enters the slot, from there you can pull up on the motor and remove it. I do know that once you have done it a couple of times you will be able to do it without thinking about it. If you can't get the motor out doing one of these methods, then let me know and I'll take mine out of the lift and go trough the procedure to refresh my memory so I can let you know for sure how I do it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jay and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## Jay Gonsalves (Dec 15, 2010)

Craig, Thanks for your recommendation. I will give it a try. I actually tried jiggling and slowly sliding the base and motor apart while unscrewing but got frustrated and simply changed out the collet and secured my bit without removing the base. It was awkward but worked.
Jay


----------



## pga217 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Same Problem*

I am experiencing the identical problem. Can't RELEASE the motor from the base. I saw a reply that taked about lining up the pins, but that's from putting it togeter - not releasing. 

I can actually see the two, 180 degree opposed pins that have exited from the grooves in the base but it won't come out. I'm about to send the unit back as I just received it as a gift. What is the problem with this thing?? What am I missing here?

Thnaks in advance for a reply on how to RELEASE the motor.


----------



## cgreene (Nov 7, 2009)

OK, I took the router out of the base to refresh my memory. Unscrew the motor until it hits the catch. Then continue turning, the motor will start to seat back down a little then you will hit a definite stop where it feels the motor can't turn anymore. Keep turning and the motor will release and you can pull the base off. Hope this helps and sorry for the delay. I was finishing a few projects and the router motor was in the lift.


----------



## pga217 (Dec 28, 2010)

cgreene - Thank you for your reply and your very clear description. It worked! While I'm excited that I finally got it apart, I must admit that I'm also disappointed with Hitachi's design. No one should have so much trouble with an operation that needs to be performed routinely. It just shouldn't work this way....struggling to remove the motor from the base.

I really want to send this thing back but I don't know of any other relatively small and light router with a 1/2" collet.


----------



## cgreene (Nov 7, 2009)

No problem. I understand the design frustration, but the router is very good. I use it in my table and do raised panels with a 3.5" bit a it doesn't bog down. The router thinks it's a 3 hp. It is also a very quiet router. 

You will find that after removing the motor a time or two, you will be able to do it without thinking about it. Good luck and Happy New Year!


----------

